# Megadosing vitamin K2



## tincelw (May 17, 2019)

apparently megadosing vitamin k2 (150mg/daily) leads to insanse bone growth.
My question is will it also make my nose a lot bigger? and is it worth it if you have a big nose?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 17, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/emu-oil-for-k2.12351/try this


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

tincelw said:


> My question is will it also make my nose a lot bigger? and is it worth it if you have a big nose?


It can't grow the nose, since the nose is mainly composed of cartilage.
K2 only leads to bone growth/remodeling, so you will only _maybe_ grow the nasion/glabella which is good.



tincelw said:


> vitamin k2 (150mg/daily)


I hope that's a typo. 150 mg is a pretty fucking insane dose.


----------



## tincelw (May 17, 2019)

Guest said:


> It can't grow the nose, since the nose is mainly composed of cartilage.
> K2 only leads to bone growth/remodeling, so you will only _maybe_ grow the nasion/glabella which is good.
> 
> 
> I hope that's a typo. 150 mg is a pretty fucking insane dose.


not a typo "I've been taking 10 pills of Vitamin K2 MK-4 for the past month or so. I also take about 50,000-70,000iu of Vitamin D3 per day and 3-4g of calcium."
150 mg is 3 times the dose for osteoporosis treatment


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/emu-oil-for-k2.12351/try this


Bro one of those capsules has 3mcg
Walkabout Health Emu Oil: 3 mcg/capsule of menaquinone-4 (vitamin K-2)*
to get the equivalent dose I would have to take 50000 capsules daily


----------



## mido the slayer (May 17, 2019)

What food contains k2??


----------



## KrissKross (May 17, 2019)

If K2 is so important how is it that there are chads that have never taken it or even know if it.


----------



## tincelw (May 17, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> If K2 is so important how is it that there are chads that have never taken it or even know if it.


is chin implants are so important how is it that there are chads that have never taken it or even know if it.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## KrissKross (May 17, 2019)

tincelw said:


> is chin implants are so important how is it that there are chads that have never taken it or even know if it.


[/QUOTE]
Flintlock musket IQ


----------



## actorsareuglymanlets (May 18, 2019)

terrible idea take like 1mg a day max, i used to take 45 mg a day for a bit and nothing happened, scam shit by ((docs))


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (May 18, 2019)

150 mg is insane. Do it and log results


----------



## tincelw (May 18, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> 150 mg is insane. Do it and log results


I would but after looking at the prices there is no way I can afford that.
when im 18 ill definitely try it


----------



## Heirio (May 18, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/emu-oil-for-k2.12351/try this


Oils me


----------



## Fat cunt (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What food contains k2??


Most high foods are gouda cheese and liver


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 18, 2019)

I’ve been taking 260mg of k2 every day for a while now


----------



## razerftw (May 18, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’ve been taking 260mg of k2 every day for a while now


probably most goes in the toilet


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 18, 2019)

Would you have to megadose k2 to see a difference in t levels?


----------



## left2die (May 18, 2019)

Flintlock musket IQ
[/QUOTE]
kek never thought id see the words flintlock muskets on this forum


----------



## Chowdog (May 18, 2019)

tincelw said:


> apparently megadosing vitamin k2 (150mg/daily) leads to insanse bone growth.
> My question is will it also make my nose a lot bigger? and is it worth it if you have a big nose?







fuck yes


tincelw said:


> apparently megadosing vitamin k2 (150mg/daily) leads to insanse bone growth.
> My question is will it also make my nose a lot bigger? and is it worth it if you have a big nose?


150 mg daily thats fucking insane, like 23 capsules dude, the bottle i have has 30 in total jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1769 (May 18, 2019)

Where did you find out megadosing vitamin K2 will cause insane bone grwoth ?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 18, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What food contains k2??


Don't bother getting your k2 from foods, megadosing k2 will give you far, far faster results.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 18, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Don't bother getting your k2 from foods, megadosing k2 will give you far, far faster results.











Vitamin K2: Are You Consuming Enough? - Kresser Institute


Vitamin K2: Are You Consuming Enough? . Find more Ancestral Health & Medicine articles on Kresser Institute




kresserinstitute.com


----------



## DarknLost (May 18, 2019)

R.I.P liver


----------



## Texancel (May 18, 2019)

If you ever go through with this let us know how it goes


----------



## Cali Yuga (May 18, 2019)

if youre not drinking emu oil by the gallon youre probably retarded and your kids wont love you


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 19, 2019)

razerftw said:


> probably most goes in the toilet


Shit I just realized its 280mcg not mg.

So I've actually not even been taking 1 mg of vitamin k. shit.
Actually I think the op is megadosing 150mcg and not mg.


----------



## Demonstrator (May 19, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Shit I just realized its 280mcg not mg.
> 
> So I've actually not even been taking 1 mg of vitamin k. shit.
> Actually I think the op is megadosing 150mcg and not mg.


lowiqcel


tincelw said:


> apparently megadosing vitamin k2 (150mg/daily) leads to insanse bone growth.
> My question is will it also make my nose a lot bigger? and is it worth it if you have a big nose?


its legit people always report wider skull even people who arent psl users


----------



## Vaptor (Nov 20, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I’ve been taking 260mg of k2 every day for a while now



Thought 260mg never mind


----------



## Captduchat (Nov 20, 2020)

I took K2, with D3, magnesium and calcium (just raw Dutch milk) and a growth hormone and my bones became visibly more dense. (I started at 16 now 18) planning on always taking the holy trinity (K2, D3 and Magnesium) also increase testosteron.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 12, 2021)

Captduchat said:


> I took K2, with D3, magnesium and calcium (just raw Dutch milk) and a growth hormone and my bones became visibly more dense. (I started at 16 now 18) planning on always taking the holy trinity (K2, D3 and Magnesium) also increase testosteron.


Did you not get ill from drinking raw milk? I have 12 gallons of it but I’m unsure if I should drink it because I heard it has bacteria.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Feb 12, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Did you not get ill from drinking raw milk? I have 12 gallons of it but I’m unsure if I should drink it because I heard it has bacteria.


Why tf do you have 12 gallons? Drink it fresh and it’s great. I’ve got some from the Amish that I was drinking earlier. But if it goes bad I’ve heard it can be pretty dangerous


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 13, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Why tf do you have 12 gallons? Drink it fresh and it’s great. I’ve got some from the Amish that I was drinking earlier. But if it goes bad I’ve heard it can be pretty dangerous


They're in the refrigerator. I bought some from a website online and 12 was the minimum.


----------



## bruhcel (Feb 13, 2021)

results?


----------



## Captduchat (Feb 13, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Did you not get ill from drinking raw milk? I have 12 gallons of it but I’m unsure if I should drink it because I heard it has bacteria.


No that's just Jewish propoganda


----------



## Anakin (Dec 23, 2022)

Captduchat said:


> I took K2, with D3, magnesium and calcium (just raw Dutch milk) and a growth hormone and my bones became visibly more dense. (I started at 16 now 18) planning on always taking the holy trinity (K2, D3 and Magnesium) also increase testosteron.


did your skull grew bigger ?


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 23, 2022)

tincelw said:


> not a typo "I've been taking 10 pills of Vitamin K2 MK-4 for the past month or so. I also take about 50,000-70,000iu of Vitamin D3 per day and 3-4g of calcium."
> 150 mg is 3 times the dose for osteoporosis treatment
> 
> Bro one of those capsules has 3mcg
> ...


Did you take before and after pics this will be interesting. Age?


----------

